# Washer fluid in the coolant tank?



## keithcdcl (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello everyone I have a question Id like to ask here since you guys could probably help me more than anyone else right now.

I just put window washer fluid in the coolant tank , I know Im retarded but there both yellow caps and I just wasn't thinking . Well I have a 2002 Altima and I probably put in about half a liter into it while trying to refill my washer fluid tank, and now my car is making a rumbling sound when in motion (either drive or reverse but not neutral or park). I hope that this isnt from my mistake but I have a feeling that it is, what should I do? fill the coolant tank with water to flush it out or just let the stuff pass through? there was water in there when I put the washer fluid in so it shouldnt be a full strength.

Please help, Id really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## keithcdcl (Aug 9, 2004)

no one has info on this particular circumstance?


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

If you havent started it yet. Then just suck out the washer fluid with like a turkey baster or something. Since it hasnt been mixed with the coolant because its not under pressure. Im pretty sure that you put in the overflow container I cant think of what my girls engine looks like she drives an 03.

If you started it I would flush everything radiator and block. Because Im not sure what washer fluid would do in there but it probably isnt good in the long run. Short time I dont see a problem. As long as you flush it.


----------

